# Rise & Fall Civilizations At War - Can't Play



## Cao_Monk (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi all, I have had this game fo a few years now but the pc I had was far too poor to run it, so after upgrading pc's I blew the dust off the box and gave it a whirl. The game had issues trying to install especially with creating additional libraries, so patched it up and made sure I had most of the directx installed (even the older ones.) Now my problem is my LEGIT cdkey won't work, I know its legit because it worked installing the game a year or two ago on the other pc (game couldn't run properly so I had it uninstalled within a week.) So after putting in my legit cd and typing the cdkey into the box from my booklet I was a bit annoyed and confused why my cdkey fails to work. Anyone have any idea why this may be?
-Reward possibly a free cookie or two.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*hello and welcome to TSF!*

this is an older game designed for XP so you can try to run the game as administrator by right clicking, or right click the shortcut and go to properties > compatibility > set compatability mode for XP SP1/2 or windows 2000.
_*note you may have to go into Computer and right click the CD Drive and hit Explore then do what I mentioned to any file like autorun.exe install.exe or setup.exe_

you can also try to copy all the files to your HDD and do the same instructions


----------



## Cao_Monk (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome.
I tried all of these and still it won't run. I am leaning toward the "not worth the effort" at this stage lol. Looked through a fair bit on the net and it definatly isn't rare for the game to be having issues.all in all I think its a great game, needs some "tweaking: with the technical sides ofcourse.


----------

